# Adria Twin Maxview crank up



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone fitted a Maxview crank up on an Adria Twin? If so, where did you fit it to avoid cables etc? What size hole does it require and how can you accommodate it on the ridged roof of the X250? The more I think about it, perhaps it might be easier to open my wallet and get an automatic, then I won't have to drill a large hole!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Problem solved. A vendor on ebay accepted my offer for a Camos 30cm. This should be sufficient as I only travel in the UK.


----------

